# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Icaraizinho / Brasilien: Unsere aktuellen Erfahrungen

## LES

Nach einigem Hin und Her sind wir jetzt in Icaraizinho. Und alles ist wie immer. Schutzmassnahmen wie zuhause. Wenn man sich vernnftig verhlt, macht es keinerlei Unterschied, ob man in Europa an irgendeinem (vermutlich meist berlaufenen) Spot ist und sich dort sicher fhlt. Im Gegenteil: hier ist (zumindest whrend der Werktage) so wenig los, dass es sich schon allein deswegen lohnt herzukommen. Der Flug mit TAP ber Lissabon war auch sehr entspannt, der Flieger nur ca 2/3 voll. Fazit: Ausprobieren, eigentlich kann man nur gewinnen.

LES (,,,)

----------


## OKIE

> Nach einigem Hin und Her sind wir jetzt in Icaraizinho. Und alles ist wie immer. Schutzmassnahmen wie zuhause. Wenn man sich vernnftig verhlt, macht es keinerlei Unterschied, ob man in Europa an irgendeinem (vermutlich meist berlaufenen) Spot ist und sich dort sicher fhlt. Im Gegenteil: hier ist (zumindest whrend der Werktage) so wenig los, dass es sich schon allein deswegen lohnt herzukommen. Der Flug mit TAP ber Lissabon war auch sehr entspannt, der Flieger nur ca 2/3 voll. Fazit: Ausprobieren, eigentlich kann man nur gewinnen.
> 
> LES (,,,)



Moin ! Hrt sich gut an. Seid ihr mit eigenem Material geflogen ? Wir wollen im Okt. mit Material v. Hamburg nach Fortaleza und mich treibt die Frage, ob TAP das berhaupt mitbekommt bis Lissabon. Im Herbst fliegen wohl nur City-Hopper und weder die Homepage noch die Hotline helfen wirklich weiter. Mchte nicht am Tag des Aflugs eine bse berraschung erleben. Hast Du evtl. Erfahrung hierzu ?

----------

